# hunt club



## sweatequity (Apr 1, 2017)

Im looking for a hunt club in Walton, Jackson, Winder or  Franklin county or 30-40 mins from Jefferson for the 2017 season.

I bow hunt sparingly, don't turkey hunt and only shoot mature bucks and maybe a doe or two.

Thank you,

Jeff Woodall


----------



## jankus (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi were lookin for members in warren county if your intersted message me back or my cell is 7068365610


----------

